# Coding Cannabis Hyperemesis Syndrome - Anyone have a better way to code



## SuzannaGG (May 2, 2014)

Anyone have a better way to code this than what I've come up with of: 536.2 - Hyperemesis (persistant vomiting) and 305.20 - Cannabis abuse unspecified use ???  Thanks!


----------



## erjones147 (May 2, 2014)

I couldn't find any better codes for that, but the research (admittedly online-only at work) indicates chronic cannabis use.

I wonder if payers will deny unless the cannabis code was 305.21?


----------

